# 8-way



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

So I was scolded by the goat lady on the other end of town for not vaccinating my goats with the 8-way vaccine.... She seems to know a lot but at the same time seems to know so little. What does the 8-way protect against other than what's already covered by the cd&t?


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

It vaccinates against a bunch of things, rather than basic CDT. This is copied from manufactuer's information of an 8-way on Valley Vet: "*Indications: *For use in healthy cattle and sheep as an aid in preventing blackleg caused by _Cl. chauvoei;_ malignant edema caused by _Cl. septicum;_ bacillary hemoglobinuria caused by _Cl. haemolyticum;_ black disease caused by _Cl. novyi;_ gas-gangrene caused by _Cl. sordellii;_ and enterotoxemia and enteritis caused by _Cl. perfringens_ types B, C, and D. Although _Cl. perfringens_ type B is not a significant problem in North America, immunity is provided by the beta toxoid of type C and the epsilon toxoid of type D."

The folks at Goat-Link don't recommend its use, but everyone has their own ways. This blurb is from goat-link:

*Why it is not recommended to use Multi-valent Clostridial Vaccines ( 7 or 8-way vaccines)*

(For the vaccination of healthy cattle and sheep against diseases caused by _Clostridium chauvoei, Cl. septicum, Cl. novyi _Type B_, Cl. haemolyticum _(known elsewhere as _ Cl. novyi _Type D), _Cl. tetani _and _Cl. perfringens _Types C and D. )

While it is usually easier to prevent a disease than to treat it, the use of vaccines in goats has become overwhelming.

Because vaccines are used to stimulate the body's defense against what organism you are vaccinating for, by allowing some of the organism to be introduced to the body and allowing the animal's own immune system to build immunity to it in a safe manner , overtaxing the system with too many different organisms at one time will create havoc in the system. The lymph system is what processes the defense against organisms and when too many (as in the case of the 7 or 8 way vaccines) is introduced, the lymph system is overtaxed and refuses to defend itself against some of the organisms, therefore not protecting the animal against all of the diseases you think you are providing protection from. In the case of very young animals with little to no immune system or in the case of ill goats with lowered immune systems, this can wreak havoc in the system creating more of a problem than what you began with.

The use of vaccines with more than two antigens is recently highly discouraged by many veterinarians because not only does it result in poor antibody protection but again , it overworks the immune system by way of the lymphocytes (white blood cells that protect the body against disease and harmful organisms) and when this happens, the lymphocytes become weakened and do not perform as they should due to antigen overload.

You are FAR better off to vaccinate separately for each disease you are targeting (or at least use a vaccine for only 2 diseases such as C&D toxoid (type C and type D of Clostridium Perfringens) and Tetanus. If you feel the need to vaccinate for Blackleg , malignant edema, CL, Soremouth, Foot Rot or any other vaccinations, do them all separately and remember to give one vaccine per side of the animal giving the lymph glands a better chance of distributing the vaccine.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you that was very informative. I don't see tetanus preventative in the 8-way??

What do you do personally?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

We have discussed the need for these other vaccines with our vet. She seemed to think most was unnecessary as we don't show or take our goats off the property. If we did, then we would consider the other vaccines. She also thought they should not be given in one dose.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My vet also doesn't feel that we need 8 way. The tetanus would have to be given separately and I would definitely not give it on the same day.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

What is the brand name? Covexin 8?


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> What is the brand name? Covexin 8?


Possibly since that's the only one I see on Jeffers and she said that's where she got it


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

A lot of the Boer people were using Covexin 8 and liked the immunity provided, but didn't like the reaction bumps. Many switched to Cavalry 9, which doesn't have as much incidence of reaction bumps. I use the Cavalry 9 myself.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> A lot of the Boer people were using Covexin 8 and liked the immunity provided, but didn't like the reaction bumps. Many switched to Cavalry 9, which doesn't have as much incidence of reaction bumps. I use the Cavalry 9 myself.


What website do you get it from?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I've had good luck with both Jeffers and Valley Vet. The goat dose is 1cc, so the 10 dose bottle is really 20 doses for goats.

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail....-499b-b5e4-0bbf426138f1&gas=cavalry 9 vaccine

http://www.jefferspet.com/cavalry-9/camid/LIV/cp/0031616/


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Tenacross said:


> I've had good luck with both Jeffers and Valley Vet. The goat dose is 1cc, so the 10 dose bottle is really 20 doses for goats.
> 
> http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=29db1e21-5493-499b-b5e4-0bbf426138f1&gas=cavalry%209%20vaccine
> 
> http://www.jefferspet.com/cavalry-9/camid/LIV/cp/0031616/


Goat dose 1cc? Just double checking here. Have been seriously considering Calvary 9.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> I've had good luck with both Jeffers and Valley Vet. The goat dose is 1cc, so the 10 dose bottle is really 20 doses for goats.
> 
> http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=29db1e21-5493-499b-b5e4-0bbf426138f1&gas=cavalry%209%20vaccine
> 
> http://www.jefferspet.com/cavalry-9/camid/LIV/cp/0031616/


Awesome I think I will get that. I have to do tetanus separately right? And what's the dose for boosters?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

NavaBoerFarm said:


> Awesome I think I will get that. I have to do tetanus separately right? And what's the dose for boosters?


Nope. It's got tetanus. 1cc for boosters too.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks Tim. I'm going to give this a try I'm glad you have had good experience with it I feel more comfortable using it with your approval. I already have some does bred for November 5 and am excited! About how many weeks before kidding should I give the vaccine?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

NavaBoerFarm said:


> Thanks Tim. I'm going to give this a try I'm glad you have had good experience with it I feel more comfortable using it with your approval. I already have some does bred for November 5 and am excited! About how many weeks before kidding should I give the vaccine?


Have your does been vaccinated for CDT before? If not, I would probably give them one now, then again in 30 days and then again 30 days before they are going to kid. If they have been vaccinated for CDT before, but with a different vaccine, then I would either just do them 30 days before kidding, or 60 days and 30 days before kidding with the Cavalry 9.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Yeah I've given the CDT to most of my does but I've been buying so many that I haven't gotten to all of them. 

Does it make a big difference to vaccinate in a herd or is it just for peace if mind? 

The lady that told me I need to be doing 8-way said it makes a huge difference in birth weights although I don't see how that would make a difference. Also I haven't noticed a difference after giving CDT


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

The main thing you are doing by vaccinating with a CDT vaccine is providing immunity for your goats. I can't see how in the heck it would have anything to do with birth weights. It is theoretically going to drop "death rates" .


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Does it matter if it is used in dairy goats?


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> The main thing you are doing by vaccinating with a CDT vaccine is providing immunity for your goats. I can't see how in the heck it would have anything to do with birth weights. It is theoretically going to drop "death rates" .


Thanks thats exactly what I thought. Lol


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Goats Rock said:


> Does it matter if it is used in dairy goats?


Shouldn't. I used it on my Saanen does too.


----------

